# UK Prime Minister Boris Johnson facing calls to resign



## RadishRose (Dec 9, 2021)

https://www.businessinsider.com/boris-johnson-faces-calls-to-resign-after-leaked-video-2021-12

a leaked video showed Downing Street staff joking about having a Christmas party while the country was under strict COVID rules​
"_According to a report from the British tabloid The Daily Mirror, the party took place on December 18, 2020, and involved food and drinks, party games, and a secret Santa gift exchange._ "

How do Brits feel about parties at number 10 while everyone else faced lockdown?


----------



## chic (Dec 9, 2021)

I heard the same thing. Rules for thee but not for me. And so it goes on.


----------



## Tish (Dec 9, 2021)

Oh dear, what a $hit show.


----------



## JimBob1952 (Dec 9, 2021)

We've had the same thing in the US.  Remember Gavin Newsom's dinner at the French Laundry during peak lockdown in California?  Obama's unmasked Martha's Vineyard party?  Fashion shows with masked servants and unmasked guests?  The message is always that "masks are for other people."


----------



## Furryanimal (Dec 10, 2021)

Politics!
i don’t want him to resign.He is the best chance we have of getting another party into power


----------



## Aunt Bea (Dec 10, 2021)

Furryanimal said:


> Politics!
> i don’t want him to resign.He is the best chance we have of getting another party into power


That ain't right!
It's funny, but it just ain't right!


----------



## Judycat (Dec 10, 2021)

I guess I don't care. Didn't they already have Covid. Plus there is locked up and there is locked down. One is way worse than the other.


----------



## Capt Lightning (Dec 13, 2021)

Politics!


Furryanimal said:


> i don’t want him to resign.He is the best chance we have of getting another party into power


Yea, let's jump from the frying pan into the fire....  Unless we can have a reborn Official Monster Raving Loony party.  They might be the most sane of the lot.


----------



## Alice November (Dec 13, 2021)

Javid said this morning that PM Boris put everything he has into trying to save the UK from Covid19. 

I'm no good at all within the political sphere but does seem to try to do his best.


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 13, 2021)

Alice November said:


> Javid said this morning that PM Boris put everything he has into trying to save the UK from Covid19.
> 
> I'm no good at all within the political sphere but does seem to try to do his best.


the man is a clown... he's a happy  Bumbling clown , which is why people like him... he's also an inveterate liar... ..but it's not him running the country it's his young  g/f...now wife .... who is far more intelligent than he, but more scheming..unfortunately there's no opposition party good enough to even attempt to run the country so unless we depose him for a member of his own party  we're stuck with this fool for the immediate future

Ooops..  just realised I'm wandering into the Political quicksand...


----------



## Shero (Dec 13, 2021)

I happen to like the cute British teddy bear Boris!


----------



## Aunt Bea (Dec 13, 2021)

I get a kick out of Boris. 

IMO his odd bumbling manner is a calculated misdirection, a magician's distraction to throw people off.


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 13, 2021)

Aunt Bea said:


> I get a kick out of Boris.
> 
> IMO his odd bumbling manner is a calculated misdirection, a magician's distraction to throw people off.


to throw people off what ?.. that he 's useless as a Prime Minister,  that he's got us into deep doodoo.. this last 2 years..  ?.. I could go on and on but I won't


----------



## Alice November (Dec 13, 2021)

hollydolly said:


> the man is a clown... he's a happy  Bumbling clown , which is why people like him... he's also an inveterate liar... ..but it's not him running the country it's his young  g/f...now wife .... who is far more intelligent than he, but more scheming..unfortunately there's no opposition party good enough to even attempt to run the country so unless we depose him for a member of his own party  we're stuck with this fool for the immediate future
> 
> Ooops..  just realised I'm wandering into the Political quicksand...



What do you think of Keir? seems solid in a way. I also think Boris is likeable -- human beings make a lot of mistakes, some cover them up, others make th best of it. 
His wife is running it? Having seen her on a vid once after their child was born, she seems too weak for that. I don't know the situation well, have to admit.


----------



## chic (Dec 13, 2021)

hollydolly said:


> to throw people off what ?.. that he 's useless as a Prime Minister,  that he's got us into deep doodoo.. this last 2 years..  ?.. I could go on and on but I won't


What do you think will happen Holly. I've heard he's seriously losing support and his treatment of Omicron is over the top, focusing on boosters to the exclusion of all other ailments seems like a recipe for disaster, doesn't it?


----------



## Remy (Dec 13, 2021)

Unfortunately, this isn't unusual and yes, we've had this sort of thing in the U.S. also. I can only imagine the things that happen that never come to light.

IMO this doesn't only happen with the rich and powerful but at smaller levels like the work places. The boss and cohorts taking a good lunch while a lower employee may not even get one sometimes. 

So many jerks in this world.


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 13, 2021)

Alice November said:


> What do you think of Keir? seems solid in a way. I also think Boris is likeable -- human beings make a lot of mistakes, some cover them up, others make th best of it.
> His wife is running it? Having seen her on a vid once after their child was born, she seems too weak for that. I don't know the situation well, have to admit.


Oh no, do not underestimate Carrie ( btw she has had 2 children now by Boris.. who incidentally cheated on his wife to be with her) .... she could buy and sell  Boris  over and over when it comes to brain cells,. She's a Political and animal welfare activist, and she's surrounded by the Carrie Mafia ( female).. all her female friends, given top jobs in the cabinet since she arrived in Boris's life. 

To those who know them personally and  well.. they all say the same thing about them . Carrie is the sergeant major, she doesn't ask for something to be done by Boris, she demands it.. she says Jump, he asks How High, and woe betide him if he doesn't...


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 13, 2021)

chic said:


> What do you think will happen Holly. I've heard he's seriously losing support and his treatment of Omicron is over the top, focusing on boosters to the exclusion of all other ailments seems like a recipe for disaster, doesn't it?


It certainly does, but we're in a position of  having to do as we're told, or be locked down completely again... Once this episode is over I strongly feel that BJ will lose his job, but Keir isn't strong enough to lead the country... and even if we took a chance on him, God forbid we would allow his party ( Labour)  to run this country.. we'd have no country left ...so it would mean choosing someone from the conservative party to take over BJ's job


----------



## Purwell (Dec 13, 2021)

There would certainly be plenty country left if Labour were to gain power.
The tories are only interested in feathering their own nests, always have been.


----------



## RadishRose (Dec 13, 2021)

hollydolly said:


> Oh no, do not underestimate Carrie ( btw she has had 2 children now by Boris.. who incidentally cheated on his wife to be with her) .... she could buy and sell  Boris  over and over when it comes to brain cells,. She's a Political and animal welfare activist, and she's surrounded by the Carrie Mafia ( female).. all her female friends, given top jobs in the cabinet since she arrived in Boris's life.
> 
> To those who know them personally and  well.. they all say the same thing about them . Carrie is the sergeant major, she doesn't ask for something to be done by Boris, she demands it.. she says Jump, he asks How High, and woe betide him if he doesn't...


Oh my Holly, it's interesting to hear these little tidbits of gossip from across the pond we never get to hear about otherwise. You've fulfilled my snark quota for the week, ha hah.


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 13, 2021)

Purwell said:


> There would certainly be plenty country left if Labour were to gain power.
> The tories are only interested in feathering their own nests, always have been.


LOL... I don't disagree about your assertion with regard the Tories, but  there's not one member of the labour party that knows their own way home on their own..much less run this country... but that's why Political discussion is not permitted on here, because no-one can agree on anything..

However , bad as the Conservatives have been, thank God the country has never voted a labour govt in ,  for more than a decade.. . ..and with that I plead the American 5th... in case I get my knuckles rapped from Admin..


----------



## Alice November (Dec 13, 2021)

Crumbs, it seems a bit hopeless. 
Hmmm I had no idea Boris's past was so checkerd!

Thanks for filling me in.


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 13, 2021)

Alice November said:


> Crumbs, it seems a bit hopeless.
> Hmmm I had no idea Boris's past was so checkerd!
> 
> Thanks for filling me in.


You're welcome, and just to add...He's been married 3 times, and has 7 children...


----------



## Nosy Bee-54 (Dec 13, 2021)

hollydolly said:


> You're welcome, and just to add...He's been married 3 times, and has 7 children...


We had a leader that we recently threw out with the trash. Married as many times and almost as many children. Boris will have a complete dozen within a few years.


----------

